# Folding ruler ?



## Lennyzx11 (Dec 14, 2019)

Does anyone know a source for a folding ruler that has the extension slide AND is an inside reader from left to right so it’s not upside down reading for a right hander?

Having a hard time finding one like that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

How about this one, CRESCENT LUFKIN-X46FN | Acme Tools


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Have you checked ebay? My uncles were all brick masons. All used folding rulers.


----------



## Lennyzx11 (Dec 14, 2019)

sweensdv said:


> How about this one, CRESCENT LUFKIN-X46FN | Acme Tools


I don’t think that one is it.

Here’s a picture so I can maybe explain better.








The tape measure and ruler read the left to right way. The silver folding ruler reads left to right but it’s on the outside. This causes the ruler not to lay flat unless unfolded all the way.

The white one (Milwaukee) is an “inside or imperial “ one. It is reading upside down but laying flat on the surface though only partially unfolded. 

None of these have the desired extension for inside box readings though the one you found does.

I know there are different ways to get the same results. But this would fit my needs on the bench or in my pocket pretty well. I figured the old timers would have had something like this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

This one from Ebay has the sliding end feature:








L257-Vintage Wood Stanley Folding Ruler 227-X Mint in Original Box | eBay


For most lots will typically us priority flat rate boxes. Google Us: Kettering Enterprises.



www.ebay.com





This is a bargain at $4.00:








Vintage Stanley 72 inch Zig Zag Foldable Ruler #227 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Stanley 72 inch Zig Zag Foldable Ruler #227 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





More with the sliding end:








folding ruler with sliding end for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for folding ruler with sliding end at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

always called them a lufkin red line. unbeatable for measuring insde dimensions... frankly which is about the only time i pull it out! otherwise am hooked on Stanley tape's.

bought a plastic "general" model similar to the lufkin, and it actually isn't too bad. can't help you with the direction of the numbers, i guess i reading upside down hasn't alarmed me yet.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm not totally sure what you are looking for, but I hauled out my folding rule that doesn't get used much. Thanks for triggering me to look at it. The joints haven't been oiled in many years.


----------



## Lennyzx11 (Dec 14, 2019)

Jim Frye said:


> I'm not totally sure what you are looking for, but I hauled out my folding rule that doesn't get used much. Thanks for triggering me to look at it. The joints haven't been oiled in many years.
> View attachment 427026
> 
> View attachment 427029
> View attachment 427030


That last one! That’s it! The holy grail. 
Can I have it? Please....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I'll put it my will for when I pass. Actually, the Starrett SX40F is available several places online. I think I bought mine at a woodworking show in Detroit many years ago.


----------



## Lennyzx11 (Dec 14, 2019)

Jim Frye said:


> I'll put it my will for when I pass. Actually, the Starrett SX40F is available several places online. I think I bought mine at a woodworking show in Detroit many years ago.


Yes. I was able to see the model numbers on your photo. I’m researching for one now. 
Supposedly Lufkin had one also called a X46FN but I’m not sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

The Lufkin X46FN is the one I provided you a link to above. Possibly it has marking on both sides and can be flipped over to work the way you're looking for.


----------



## Saw Dust Rules (Jul 21, 2018)

My dad was a mason and carpenter. The folding rule is all he used. My memories as a kid was getting to fold it up in almost every conceivable sequence as possible. Miss them both.


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

Lennyzx11 said:


> That last one! That’s it! The holy grail.
> Can I have it? Please....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still have a couple of Lufkin yellow rules with the extension. The numbers on the first stick are kind of worn but I still use these rules . Every carpenter had a rule back in the day. There were 6'-0" rules and 8'-0" rules . I had one 8'-0" rule but did not care for it as it was a PITA to get into a overall leg pocket. 
mike


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah, my Dad was a carpenter in the CCC and never had a tape measure until the '60's.


----------



## Lennyzx11 (Dec 14, 2019)

sweensdv said:


> The Lufkin X46FN is the one I provided you a link to above. Possibly it has marking on both sides and can be flipped over to work the way you're looking for.


I ordered one a few minutes ago. When I first looked at the link you gave me, I only saw the x46.

I bought a Milwaukee one from Home Depot this week. It has an angle finding trick to it that is neat.

I needed to measure something this morning outside before I ordered a clamp and had a pair of carpenters pants on. Into the long pocket on the pants it went that I never knew that was what that pocket was really made for.

I admit I do get on a tangent on how carpentry and building was done before the current era though I enjoy the “gadgets” I have now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

This is an old thread but if anyone is interested there are two kinds of folding rules, inside and outside measuring, I think you want the opposite of what you have.


----------

